# "Port directory not found" error



## homer_3 (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been trying to get any kind of gui running on FreeBSD 7.1. I'm currently working on getting KDE running. When I did 

```
pck_add -r kde/kde-3.5.10_2
```
I got a bunch of warning about outdated packages. So I did

```
portupgrade -a
```
It did it's thing for a while and then starting complaining telling me "Port directory not found: some package name". 

The problem is, the package is there, it just has a version number after it. For example, it will complain that devel/libgdata isn't found because the actual link is ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/devel/libgdata-0.5.1.tbz. How do I get the port upgrade to use the version numbers?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2010)

You need to update your ports tree.


----------



## homer_3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, I tried doing

```
portsnap fetch
```
and it tried updating from portsnap1.freebsd.org and portsnap4.freebsd.org. Both failed and I get a DNS error if I try to go to those sites in my browser. are these invalid sites and I have to configure where it looks for the update somewhere, like I do for pkg_add?


----------



## homer_3 (Jan 6, 2010)

Nevermind, I had a typo. I'm forbidden from accessing portsnap1, but I can access portsnap4. But I still fail when trying to get the public key from either.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't use portsnap so I can't help with that. But if you do manage to update your ports tree have a look at /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating anything. Some ports require a certain order to update properly. If there is such a port it will be noted in UPDATING.


----------



## jgh@ (Jan 7, 2010)

If you choose to use portmanager or portmaster, it uses the ports tree and all the benefits and adventures it comes with.

If you use pkg_add it will install the FreeBSD pre-compiled packages on the FreeBSD site for the most recent packaged version (not necessarily the package version listed in the port tree), or if you've configured it to go elsewhere using the PACKAGESITE variable.

You may benefit greatly from reading about ports in the handbook.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

